# Is there a shampoo bar M&p method?



## Guest

I would like to make shampoo bars, does anyone know of any recipes and directions? Thank you! :wink:


----------



## pepperi27

This forum has a recipe index right on top of the page. Lots of great recipes to look at and as well in our recipe section within the forum.


----------



## carolynp

here are two recipes I use for shampoo bars ,and they work great .I use large 6oz massage bar molds for these bars.
  You can use any base really but I prefer a base enriched with Shea or goats milk .These can also be used all over and I label them as such.
   2 lbs M&P of choice ,melted and ready for additives(appropiate temp)
   1TBLs Olive Oil
   1 TBLs Johoba Oil
    1 Teaspoon Coconut Oil
    1 TBLs Lime essential oil
    1  teaspoon Lemon essential oil

       Recipe 2
      2 lbs m&p ready for additives
       1 TBLS coconut Oil
       1 Tbls Olive Oil
       1 teaspoon sweet almond oil
       1 TBLS lavender EO
        10 to 15 drops Rosemary EO   both of these will make fine limp hair really full and thick. The feel is different from any regular shampoo and takes a little getting used to. But all my customers love it.


----------



## Guest

Carolynp, thank you so much for the recipes. I have searched the net and have not found a recipe for 'melt and pour' shampoo bars. I will be ordering my ingredients tomorrow, thank you again!


----------



## tincanac

Those recipes look great - I reckon they will make a great travel bar dont you think?  You could market it as a travel soap good for regular bathing and hair - and I think it would be a great sort of conditioner too!  Great recipe - thanks for posting!


----------



## twilightluver

The best oils I have found for shampoo bars are coconut, palm kernel, castor, olive, avocado, emu, sunflower.  In Susan Miller Cavitch's book, the shampoo bar contains avocado, wheat germ, castor, jojoba, coconut, palm, shea & cocoa butters.
 I make a really good melt and pour shampoo bar.  I am cold and hot process challenged.  Here it is:

Shampoo Bar

1 lb. opaque melt and pour soap
1 tsp almond oil
4 tsp. shea butter
1 1/2 tsp. castor oil
1 oz. bees wax
1 1/2 oz. cocoa butter
fragrance oil, color

While base is melting mix oils, bees wax and butters and melt separate from soap.
Mix soap base and oil/butter mix, stir constantly until cool.  Add fragrance, color.
Pour into molds.  It makes your hair squeaky clean.


----------



## pepperi27

Those are some terrific recipes you should post them in the recipe index of the forum if you'd like!


----------



## soapbuddy

I find MP shampoo bars very drying to my hair.


----------



## pepperi27

Yea they are drying to my hair as well the only soap shampoo bar I can use is beer.


----------



## twilightluver

the one i use does not dry my hair out...I got this recipe from a lady that has been doing melt & pour foryears...I love it...But,i am sure if I used CP shampoo bar,I would love it as well..lol..I just like the thought that it is not  made up of harsh chemicals...


----------

